

MongoDB hasn't got a sweet spot - why use it? - thackray
http://codeofrob.com/archive/2011/01/26/ravendb-vs-mongodb-why-i-dont-usually-bother.aspx

======
smoody
journaling has been introduced in mongodb today, so some points in this
article are, unfortunately for the author, outdated only one day after it was
published.

